# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Joyce Meyer

## albani1

Ne date 17 qershor ka pasur nje takim te mrekullueshem tek pallati i kongreseve ku Zonja Joyce Meyer dhe predikuesja e ungjillit ka folur ne lidhje me deshmine e saj dhe te jetes se saj se si Zoti kishte vepruar ne jeten e saj.

Ishte vertet nje bekim i madh dhe nje inkurajim per shume gra dhe vajza te reja qe te mos lejojne dekurajimin ti pushtoje por te kene besim tek Perendia sepse Ai vendos me te vertete drejtesi.

Une isha atje dhe ishte vertete nje prani e mrekullueshme e Perendise tone Jezus Krisht.

Ungjilli iZotit tone gjithashtu u predikua prej saj edhe ne televizionin Klan te djelen ne programin televiziv e djala Shqipetare.

Lutem qe Ata qe kane degjuar ungjillin te hapin zemrat dhe te vendosin qe ti japin jetet e tyre Jezus Krishtit .

Bekime.

----------


## albani1

GJithashtu nese dikush ka deshire te kete nje liber te saj Revolucioni i Dashurise apo FUshbeteja e mendjes te me kontaktoje duke me derguar nje e-mail ne albanimanushi@yahoo.com.

----------


## Peniel

Ka shumë pikëpyetje të forta në lidhje me këtë 'predikuese të Ungjillit'. Të mos na pushtojë entuziasmi por le t'ia lëmë vendin Fjalës së Perëndisë të na udhëheqë dhe të na mbushë me urtësi frymore.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## albani1

> Ka shumë pikëpyetje të forta në lidhje me këtë 'predikuese të Ungjillit'. Të mos na pushtojë entuziasmi por le t'ia lëmë vendin Fjalës së Perëndisë të na udhëheqë dhe të na mbushë me urtësi frymore.
> 
> 
> Nën Hirin e Tij,
> 
> ns


Pikepyetjet i kane ata qe kane deshire te kene pikpyetje . 
Une isha vete dhe e degjova me detaje dhe nuk pashe asnje shenje heretizmi ne predikimin e saj
Edhe ne televizionin Klan ajo ungjillizoi vetem me fjalet e bibles.
Pikepyetjet ngrihen nga padituria , kur ka nje fare njohjeje disa pikepyetje largohen pastaj duhet me teper njohje qe te largohen te gjithe pikpyetjet.

Respekte.

----------


## Gregu

> Pikepyetjet i kane ata qe kane deshire te kene pikpyetje . 
> Une isha vete dhe e degjova me detaje dhe nuk pashe asnje shenje heretizmi ne predikimin e saj
> Edhe ne televizionin Klan ajo ungjillizoi vetem me fjalet e bibles.
> Pikepyetjet ngrihen nga padituria , kur ka nje fare njohjeje disa pikepyetje largohen pastaj duhet me teper njohje qe te largohen te gjithe pikpyetjet.
> 
> Respekte.


Joyce Meyer eshte grua e mire. Ka gjera te mira ne fjalimet e saj.
Por ka edhe veti qe nuk i duhen nje te krishteri. Pasuria e saj nuk eshte prim biblik. Sot te kesh Jet privat sikur nuk shkon me Mateu 6:19.
Pastaj, ke ndegjuar per filozofin positive thinking?
Bibla dhe Jezusi nuk flasin per positive thinking apo jo?!

----------


## loneeagle

amerikane eshte kjo? ku mund te mesojme me shume rreth saj thjesht jam kurioze?

----------


## Gregu

> amerikane eshte kjo? ku mund te mesojme me shume rreth saj thjesht jam kurioze?


Faqja zyrtare: http://www.joycemeyer.org/home.aspx

----------


## FreeByrd

> Ne date 17 qershor ka pasur nje takim te mrekullueshem tek pallati i kongreseve ku Zonja Joyce Meyer dhe predikuesja e ungjillit ka folur ne lidhje me deshmine e saj dhe te jetes se saj se si Zoti kishte vepruar ne jeten e saj.
> 
> Ishte vertet nje bekim i madh dhe nje inkurajim per shume gra dhe vajza te reja qe te mos lejojne dekurajimin ti pushtoje por te kene besim tek Perendia sepse Ai vendos me te vertete drejtesi.
> 
> Une isha atje dhe ishte vertete nje prani e mrekullueshme e Perendise tone Jezus Krisht.
> 
> Ungjilli iZotit tone gjithashtu u predikua prej saj edhe ne televizionin Klan te djelen ne programin televiziv e djala Shqipetare.
> 
> Lutem qe Ata qe kane degjuar ungjillin te hapin zemrat dhe te vendosin qe ti japin jetet e tyre Jezus Krishtit .
> ...


Dude

Joyce Mayer is just another television evangelist con artist bilking innocent, ignorant people out of their hard earned salaries and Social Security checks. If she's not getting another face lift she's off to the finest dress shops buying expensive designer clothes. What she preaches has absolutely nothing to do with Jesus preaching to the poor, disabled and sick. 

Praise the Lord and give me your Visa number for Jesus

__________________________________________________  ___


Joyce Mayer është vetëm një ungjilltar televizive kon artist bilking pafajshëm, njerëzit injorantë nga pagat e tyre të vështirë të fituara dhe kontrolle të Sigurimeve Shoqërore. Nëse ajo nuk është duke marrë një tjetër fytyrë të hequr ajo është jashtë për të blerë dyqane të mirën vishen rroba të shtrenjta projektuesi. Atë që ajo predikon ka absolutisht asgjë të bëjë me Jezusin predikimit të varfërve, me aftësi të kufizuara dhe të sëmurë.

Lëvdoni Zotin dhe jepni numrin tuaj të vizave për Jezusin

----------


## Peniel

> Pikepyetjet i kane ata qe kane deshire te kene pikpyetje . 
> Une isha vete dhe e degjova me detaje dhe nuk pashe asnje shenje heretizmi ne predikimin e saj
> Edhe ne televizionin Klan ajo ungjillizoi vetem me fjalet e bibles.
> Pikepyetjet ngrihen nga padituria , kur ka nje fare njohjeje disa pikepyetje largohen pastaj duhet me teper njohje qe te largohen te gjithe pikpyetjet.
> 
> Respekte.



Përshëndetje në Krishtin.

U bë një kohë e gjatë që nuk ka marrë përgjigje ky postimi yt. Vonesë për shkak kohe.


Ti me të drejtë ngre një shqetësim që vazhdimisht ndeshet brenda kishave të krishtera. Ka plot besimtarë (sepse jo të gjithë i përkasin të njëjtin nivel frymor) që kundërshtojnë dhe shkaktojnë probleme brenda një kishe për arsye nga më të ndryshmet akoma dhe për arsye qesharake. Këtu nuk po flasim për diçka të tillë, por për një fenomen shumë serioz që është duke u rritur jashtë mase kohët e fundit. Pikëpyetjet vëlla i dashur nuk i ngre unë apo dikush tjetër, i ngrenë vetë këta persona dhe në këtë rast vetë Joyce Meyer.

Personalisht nuk e kam idenë se cila kishë e ftoi Joyce Meyer në Shqipëri por dua të besoj dhe shpresoj se në Shqipëri ka kisha të krishtera të përkushtuara ndaj Ungjillit të Jezu Krishtit, të cilat nuk pranojnë mësues apo adoptojnë çdo lloj mësimi që qarkullon pa e shqyrtuar atë më parë. Brenda Kishës së Jezu Krishtit, Fryma e Shenjtë është në veprim dhe ngre njerëz të cilët kundërshtojnë me forcë dhe me autoritet çdo lloj mësimi apo mësuesi të rremë.

Joyce Meyer përfshihet brenda listës së teleevangjelistëve që kanë shkaktuar debate të forta brenda kishave në Amerikë dhe në mbarë botën, për besueshmërinë e tyre si predikues të Ungjillit dhe për mësimin e Ungjillit që ata pretendojnë se predikojnë pa përmendur pasuritë e tyre. Nuk janë pak ata që i kanë cilësuar ujqër nën lëkurë deleje. Dhe njerëz të tillë janë duke u shtuar dhe duke u përhapur në gjithë botën. Fjala e Perëndisë është e mbushur plot me paralajmërime për njerëz të tillë që ishin shfaqur që në fillimet e Kishës dhe që nuk pushuan së ekzistuari brenda saj gjatë gjithë shekujve që pasuan. Do të doja shumë ti rishikonim këto vargje brenda Dhiatës së Re por meqë tema është për Joyce Meyer, po sjell vetëm porosinë e fundit të Palit kur ai ishte në Efes në kishën e atjeshme. Mbase ne nuk jemi pleq kishash por le të ruajmë njëri-tjetrin dhe le të këmbëngulim në lutje dhe në agjërim sepse ditët janë të vështira:


_28- Tregoni kujdes, pra, për veten tuaj dhe për gjithë tufën, në mes të së cilës Fryma e Shenjtë ju ka vënë ju kujdestarë që të kullotni kishën e Perëndisë, të cilën ai e ka fituar me gjakun e tij.
29- Në fakt unë e di se, pas largimit tim, do të hyjnë midis jush ujqër grabitqarë, që nuk do ta kursejnë tufën,
30- edhe vetë midis jush do të dalin njerëz që do të flasin gjëra të çoroditura që të tërheqin pas vetes dishepujt.
31- Prandaj rrini zgjuar, dhe mbani mend se për tre vjet me radhë, ditë e natë, nuk pushova kurrë të paralajmëroj secilin me lot._


Do të sjell vetëm dy fakte në lidhje me Joyce Meyer që nuk janë të vetmit.



1- Joyce Meyer - një predikuese grua.



Mjafton vetëm ky fakt për tu distancuar direkt prej saj dhe për të mos vazhduar diskutimin. Në cilën pjesë të Dhiatës së Re apo edhe në Dhiatën e Vjetër shkruhet se një grua mund të predikojë? ASKUND. 

*1 Timoteut kapitulli 2 vargjet 11-12:*

11- Gruaja le të mësojë në heshtje dhe me çdo nënshtrim.
12- Nuk e lejoj gruan që të mësojë, as të përdori pushtet mbi burrin, por të rrijë në heshtje.

Fjala e Perëndisë është mëse e qartë dhe nuk lë asnjë shteg për justifikime. 



2-  Jezus Krishti u torturua në ferr.


Ky është pohimi dhe mësimi i kësaj mësueseje të famshme. Dhe ajo me të vërtetë e beson këtë që ka shkruajtur në një nga librat e shumtë të saj.


_“Gjatë asaj kohe që Jezusi hyri në ferr; atje ku unë dhe ty meritonim (ligjërisht) të shkonim për shkak të mëkatit tonë. Ai e pagoi çmimin atje….asnjë plan nuk ishte tepër ekstrem…Zoti e ngriti nga froni i Tij dhe i tha pushteteve demonike të cilët ishin duke torturuar Birin e Perëndisë të pamëkatshëm, ‘Lëshojeni.’ Pastaj fuqia ringjallëse të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm përshkoi ferrit dhe e mbushi Jezusin…ai ishte ngjallur prej së vdekurish- njeriu i parë i rilindur.” (f.35)

“Nuk ka shpresë për ndonjë njeri të shkojë në qiell përveçse nëse ai beson këtë të vërtetë që unë po prezantoj. Ti nuk mund të shkosh në qiell përveçse nëse ti beson me gjithë zemër se Jezusi morri vendin tënd në ferr.”_  (Marrë nga libri: The Most Important Decision You Will Ever Make - Vendimi më i rendësishëm që mund të bësh ndonjëherë)


Krishti u torturua në ferr??!!


Duke të sjellë vetëm këto dy fakte, mendon se pikëpyetjet në lidhje me këtë person janë të kota? Meditoji në zemrën tënde këto dy fakte dhe lutju Perëndisë të të qartësojë dhe të të udhëzojë.

Një listë e shkurtër me teleevangjelistët të cilët shumë kisha i kanë kundërshtuar dhe kanë zbuluar mësimet e tyre të rreme duke u mbështetur në Fjalën e Perëndisë. Këta janë të njohur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet transmetimit satelitor:

Benny Hinn
T.D. Jakes
Joyce Meyer
Joel Osteen 
Creflo Dollar

Dhe lista vazhdon...


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## baaroar

> GJithashtu nese dikush ka deshire te kete nje liber te saj Revolucioni i Dashurise apo FUshbeteja e mendjes te me kontaktoje duke me derguar nje e-mail ne albanimanushi@yahoo.com.


Falas apo me pagesë?

----------


## Peniel

Dalan. 

Nuk ka asnjë kuptim një shkrim tepër i gjatë dhe pa asnjë lloj përkthimi apo përmbledhje në gjuhën shqipe. Nëse ke mundësi, të lutem bëj një përmbledhje të atij materiali që ke sjellë më lart, përndryshe do të më duhet të fshi postimin.

Shkrime në anglisht ka plot në Internet për Joyce Meyer dhe do të ishte shumë e lehtë një copy-paste, por jo të gjithë dinë anglisht dhe njëkohësisht është kundër rregullores së Forumit Shqiptar. Faleminderit.


Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------


## baaroar

> Dalan. 
> 
> Nuk ka asnjë kuptim një shkrim tepër i gjatë dhe pa asnjë lloj përkthimi apo përmbledhje në gjuhën shqipe. Nëse ke mundësi, të lutem bëj një përmbledhje të atij materiali që ke sjellë më lart, përndryshe do të më duhet të fshi postimin.
> 
> Shkrime në anglisht ka plot në Internet për Joyce Meyer dhe do të ishte shumë e lehtë një copy-paste, por jo të gjithë dinë anglisht dhe njëkohësisht është kundër rregullores së Forumit Shqiptar. Faleminderit.
> 
> 
> Nën Hirin e Tij, 
> 
> ns


Ke të drejtë, por nuk kam kohë ta përkthej, të paktën modifikoje duke e vënë këtë lidhjen nga ku e mora materialin
http://healtheland.wordpress.com/200...ived-millions/

Por, le të flasim me fakte për më tej:
*BBB (Better Business Bureaus)* është një kompani e specializuar në mbledhjen e informacionit mbi besueshmërinë e bizneseve, njoftimin e publikut për mashtrimet në dëm të konsumatorëve dhe të bizneseve, në dhënien e informacioit mbi praktikat etike të bizneseve, në ndërmjetësimin e besueshëm midis konsumatorëve dhe bizneseve në zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve.

*JMM (Joyce Meyer Ministries)* si subjekt klasifikohet në shoqëritë bamirëse, rrjedhimisht i nënshtrohet si ligjeve të veçanta por edhe standarteve të kontabilitetit.
Standartet e Kontabilitetit për Shoqëritë Bamirëse mund t'i lexoni në këtë lidhje:
http://www.bbb.org/us/Charity-Standards/

Raportin zyrtar dhe publik të BBB mbi aplikimin e këtyre standarteve në subjektin 
JMM (Joyce Meyer Ministries) mund ta lexoni në këtë lidhje:
http://www.bbb.org/charity-reviews/n...fenton-mo-3113
Ky raport është lëshuar në janar'11 dhe ka si objekt aktivitetin e vitit 2009 të subjektit në fjalë.
Nga 20 standarte, ky subjekt i Joyce Meyer nuk përmbush 10 standarte.
Ndër të tjera po theksoj:
*JMM nuk plotëson standartin 16 sepse raporti i fundit vjetor nuk përfshinte regjistrin e bordit të drejtorëve.* (Dalan. Këtu pasqyrohen pagesat për anëtarët e bordit)

*Përveç kësaj, BBB kërkoi por nuk mori informacion të plotë mbi menaxhimin dhe mbikëqyrjen e organizatës, efektivitetin e masave, financat, prokurimet për blerjen e materialeve, përdorimin e fondeve dhe nuk është në gjendje për të verifikuar pajtueshmërinë e organizatës me 9 standardet e mëposhtme 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 14, 15, dhe 19.*

më poshtë:

*Pagesat për Stafin
Pagesat e 2009 përfshijnë pagën vjetore dhe, nëse është e aplikueshme, planet e përfitimit, llogaritë e shpenzimeve dhe ndihma të tjera. JMM nuk pranoi t'i japë informacion BBB për pagesat e stafit.*

Me pak fjalë, kuptohet që mungon totalisht transparenca mbi veprimtarinë financiare të JMM.

Kështu *albani1*, u binde për mashtruesen e mrekullueshme Znj. Xhojsi Mejer?
Do t'u sjellësh ndonjë kopje falas të atyre librave anëtarëve të këtij komuniteti apo do të fusë petlla edhe këtej nga ne?!

----------


## Rruga

Ne shqip:

----------


## MafiaWarz

*Joyce Meyer*   Jepi para dhe perfundon ne parajs ! ky eshte qellimi i saj:

----------


## albani1

> Falas apo me pagesë?


Ti e di shume mire qe ne shqiperi jane falas.

----------


## albani1

> Përshëndetje në Krishtin.
> 
> U bë një kohë e gjatë që nuk ka marrë përgjigje ky postimi yt. Vonesë për shkak kohe.
> 
> 
> Ti me të drejtë ngre një shqetësim që vazhdimisht ndeshet brenda kishave të krishtera. Ka plot besimtarë (sepse jo të gjithë i përkasin të njëjtin nivel frymor) që kundërshtojnë dhe shkaktojnë probleme brenda një kishe për arsye nga më të ndryshmet akoma dhe për arsye qesharake. Këtu nuk po flasim për diçka të tillë, por për një fenomen shumë serioz që është duke u rritur jashtë mase kohët e fundit. Pikëpyetjet vëlla i dashur nuk i ngre unë apo dikush tjetër, i ngrenë vetë këta persona dhe në këtë rast vetë Joyce Meyer.


Te tregosh deshmine e jetes tende nuk eshte mekat dhe as gabim teologjik.





> Personalisht nuk e kam idenë se cila kishë e ftoi Joyce Meyer në Shqipëri por dua të besoj dhe shpresoj se në Shqipëri ka kisha të krishtera të përkushtuara ndaj Ungjillit të Jezu Krishtit, të cilat nuk pranojnë mësues apo adoptojnë çdo lloj mësimi që qarkullon pa e shqyrtuar atë më parë. Brenda Kishës së Jezu Krishtit, Fryma e Shenjtë është në veprim dhe ngre njerëz të cilët kundërshtojnë me forcë dhe me autoritet çdo lloj mësimi apo mësuesi të rremë.


Sa per dijeni te gjitha kishat e krishtera ungjillore ne Shqiperi jane te perkushtuar ungjilit , ndoshta jo ashtu si te pelqen ty por ashtu si i pelqen Perendise.






> Joyce Meyer përfshihet brenda listës së teleevangjelistëve që kanë shkaktuar debate të forta brenda kishave në Amerikë dhe në mbarë botën, për besueshmërinë e tyre si predikues të Ungjillit dhe për mësimin e Ungjillit që ata pretendojnë se predikojnë pa përmendur pasuritë e tyre. Nuk janë pak ata që i kanë cilësuar ujqër nën lëkurë deleje. Dhe njerëz të tillë janë duke u shtuar dhe duke u përhapur në gjithë botën. Fjala e Perëndisë është e mbushur plot me paralajmërime për njerëz të tillë që ishin shfaqur që në fillimet e Kishës dhe që nuk pushuan së ekzistuari brenda saj gjatë gjithë shekujve që pasuan. Do të doja shumë ti rishikonim këto vargje brenda Dhiatës së Re por meqë tema është për Joyce Meyer, po sjell vetëm porosinë e fundit të Palit kur ai ishte në Efes në kishën e atjeshme. Mbase ne nuk jemi pleq kishash por le të ruajmë njëri-tjetrin dhe le të këmbëngulim në lutje dhe në agjërim sepse ditët janë të vështira:


SHiko nqs e ke fjalen per levizjen e Prosperity Gospel, jam dakort qe eshte nje levizje me gabime teologjike biblike .
Por kjo nuk na jep te drejten qe te deklarojme se predikuesit jane Mashtrues per perfitim te gjithe, te gjithe duke i futur ne nje thes
Une jam kunder kesaj levizjeje.
E di qe Joyce Meyer ka lidhje me nje doktrine te tille.
Por edhe pse keshtu deshmia e jetes se saj eshte biblike dhe permes deshmise se saj shume kane pranur Krishtin.
Kjo nuk mund te mohohet.

Une besoj se predikues te tille kane nevoje per shkolle biblike qe te jene te paster ne mesimin e tyre.

Por nje pyetje e imja eshte kush kishe eshte 100 % e paster sot ne mesimin e saj?

Kishat sa vijne dhe pretendeojne me shume per pasterti mesimi por nuk ka asnje kishe qe te jete 100 perqind e paster ne doktrinene e saj.

Megjithate shpetimi nuk hum,bet per shkak te devijimeve teologjike qe kane kishat.

Herezi quhet dhe eshte quajtur edhe ne dhjaten e re vetem fenomeni i mohimit te hyjnise se Krishtit ose i mosbesimit te Perendise Trini.

Nuk kam vene re ndonje here ne bibel te quhet herezi se fillon te besosh se Zoti do te beje milinoer.
Edhe pse Nuk eshte biblike por ta besosh nuk te largon nga tufa e Zotit.





> _28- Tregoni kujdes, pra, për veten tuaj dhe për gjithë tufën, në mes të së cilës Fryma e Shenjtë ju ka vënë ju kujdestarë që të kullotni kishën e Perëndisë, të cilën ai e ka fituar me gjakun e tij.
> 29- Në fakt unë e di se, pas largimit tim, do të hyjnë midis jush ujqër grabitqarë, që nuk do ta kursejnë tufën,
> 30- edhe vetë midis jush do të dalin njerëz që do të flasin gjëra të çoroditura që të tërheqin pas vetes dishepujt.
> 31- Prandaj rrini zgjuar, dhe mbani mend se për tre vjet me radhë, ditë e natë, nuk pushova kurrë të paralajmëroj secilin me lot._


Po eshte e vertete qe kane dale ujqer.... apo nuk i njeh?
Deshmitaret e Jehovajit, Mormonet, shkenca e krishtere, federata e familjes , etj, etj.


Do të sjell vetëm dy fakte në lidhje me Joyce Meyer që nuk janë të vetmit.






> 1- Joyce Meyer - një predikuese grua.


Kjo eshte interpretimi i kishes tende nuk eshte ajo qe thote bibla.






> Mjafton vetëm ky fakt për tu distancuar direkt prej saj dhe për të mos vazhduar diskutimin. Në cilën pjesë të Dhiatës së Re apo edhe në Dhiatën e Vjetër shkruhet se një grua mund të predikojë? ASKUND.


Je i sigurte????




> *1 Timoteut kapitulli 2 vargjet 11-12:*
> 
> 11- Gruaja le të mësojë në heshtje dhe me çdo nënshtrim.
> 12- Nuk e lejoj gruan që të mësojë, as të përdori pushtet mbi burrin, por të rrijë në heshtje.
> 
> Fjala e Perëndisë është mëse e qartë dhe nuk lë asnjë shteg për justifikime.


Veprat 2:17-18
17
"Dhe në ditët e fundit do të ndodhë, thotë Perëndia, që unë do të përhap nga Fryma ime mbi çdo mish; dhe bijtë tuaj *e bijat tuaja do të profetizojnë*, të rinjtë tuaj do të shohin vegime dhe të moshuarit tuaj do të shohin ëndrra.
18
Në ato ditë do të përhap nga Fryma im mbi shërbëtorët e mi dhe *mbi shërbëtoret e mia, dhe do të profetizojnë.*

Profecia  sipas korintasve duhet thene me ze te larte kur je brenda ne ishe.

Romaket 16:1-2
1
Dhe unë po jua rekomandoj *Febën, motrën tonë*, që është *dhjake e kishës* që ndodhet në Kenkrea,
2
që *ta pranoni në Zotin, sikurse u ka hije shenjtorëve*, dhe ta ndihmoni në çdo gjë që të ketë nevojë nga ju, sepse edhe ajo ka ndihmuar shumë veta, edhe mua vetë.
Cilat jane sherbesat e nje dhjaku?
Predikimi, ungjillizimi, ndihma, qeverisja, administrimi etj, etj, etj, oh po edhe mesimdhenia.

Romaket 16:7
7
Të fala Andronikut dhe *Juniës,* kushërinj të mi dhe shokë burgu, të cilët janë dalluar midis *apostujve* dhe kanë qenë në Krishtin përpara meje.
Kemi te bejme me nje emer femre. 

1 Kor 12:7
7
Dhe *secilit* i jepet shfaqja e Frymës për dobinë e përbashkët.

Burre apo grua qofshin ne kishe .

C;fare jepet pershembull?

8
Dikujt, pra, i jepet, me anë të Frymës,* fjalë diturie*; një tjetri, sipas të po atij Frymë, *fjalë njohurie*;
9
një tjetri besim, nga po ai Frymë; një tjetri dhuntitë e shërimeve, nëpërmjet po atij Frymë; një tjetri pushtet për të kryer veprime të fuqishme; një tjetri *profeci;* një tjetri të dallojë frymërat;
10
një tjetri larmi gjuhësh; një tjetri *interpretimi i gjuhëve*.
11
Dhe të gjitha këto i bën i njëjti dhe *i vetmi Frymë*, duke i ndarë gjithsecilit dhunti veç e veç ashtu si do vetë.


Shiko pra qe edhe grate mund te flasin ne kishe.

34
Gratë tuaja të heshtin në kishë, sepse nuk u lejohet të flasin, por duhet të nënshtrohen, sikurse thotë edhe ligji.
35
Dhe në qoftë se duan të mësojnë ndonjë gjë, le të pyesin burrat e tyre në shtëpi, sepse është e turpshme për gratë të flasin në kishë.

Sipas ketij fragmenti duket sikur Pali thote se grate nuk duhet te flasin fare!!!!

A mos valle Pali po u dergon kete leter qe vetem burrat mund te kene dhunti te Frymes se Shenjte???!!!

39
Prandaj, *o vëllezër të mi*, kërkoni me zemër të zjarrtë të profetizoni dhe mos ndaloni të flasin në gjuhëra.

Atehere profecia e Joelit paska qene e gabuar???

Apo dhuntite nuk jane per grate???
Mos valle duhet te besojme se mqns dhuntite nuk jane per grate atehere asnje dhunti nuk eshte per grate???????????????????????


Pali nuk po u thote vetem burrave Pali nuk po thote qe grate te mos flasin por ne fund duket qarte pse Pali thote ashtu vargu i fundit...
40
Por të gjitha të bëhen sikur ka hije dhe me rregullsi.


Grate e disa burrave po benin zhurme dhe kishte parregullsi sepse dhuntite por perdoreshin ne menyre te pahijshme.
Kjo sepse disa gra bertisnin dhe disa te tjera i pyesnin burrat ne lidhje me predikimin sepse nuk kishin degjuar asgje.

Ata nuk ishin te mbledhur ne nje shtepi por ne nje tempull dhe ligji hebre dhe i tempullit ishte kunder qe grate te ishin ne salle dhe te bertisnin.

11
Gruaja le të *mësojë në heshtje* dhe me *çdo nënshtrim.*
12
Nuk e lejoj gruan që të mësojë, as të përdori pushtet *mbi burrin*, por të rrijë *në heshtje.*

Kjo eshte problem kulture ne ate kohe.
hebrenjte nuk lejonin qe grate te dilnin para burrave dhe Pali per hir te ungjillit u jep ate urdher.
Grate kishin filluar te shikonin se tashme ne Krishtin ishin te lira.
Por vendi ku jetonin nuk ua lejonte kete gje .
Ne Shqiperi te veriut nese nje grua nuk ecen nja 10-15 metra pas burrit ne rruge , ai burre nuk i degjohet shume fjala , e si do te predikoja ai ungjillin qe eshte me i rendesishem kur nuk i degjohet fjala???

Ne Shqiperin e jugut me perpara kur hynte babai ne shtepi ishte tradite dhe rregull qe te gjithe anetaret e shtepise duhej te ngriheshin ne kembe.
Nese jo babai ishte i turperuar ne sy te fshatit.

Pra eshte ceshtje kulture.
Nuk eshte dicka qe duhet patjeter te zbatohet edhe sot.

Plus qe aty thuhet se gruaja duhet te pyese burrin ne heshtje gjat takimit jo me ze te larte qe te mos behet rremuje nuk thuhet se ajo nuk ka te drejte te jape mesim.

Dhe ceshtja eshte perseri ne lidhje me burrin e saj ose me bashkeshortin nuk ka te beje me kishen ose me burrat e tjere.
eshte ceshtje familjare.







> 2-  Jezus Krishti u torturua në ferr.
> 
> 
> Ky është pohimi dhe mësimi i kësaj mësueseje të famshme. Dhe ajo me të vërtetë e beson këtë që ka shkruajtur në një nga librat e shumtë të saj.
> 
> 
> _“Gjatë asaj kohe që Jezusi hyri në ferr; atje ku unë dhe ty meritonim (ligjërisht) të shkonim për shkak të mëkatit tonë. Ai e pagoi çmimin atje….asnjë plan nuk ishte tepër ekstrem…Zoti e ngriti nga froni i Tij dhe i tha pushteteve demonike të cilët ishin duke torturuar Birin e Perëndisë të pamëkatshëm, ‘Lëshojeni.’ Pastaj fuqia ringjallëse të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm përshkoi ferrit dhe e mbushi Jezusin…ai ishte ngjallur prej së vdekurish- njeriu i parë i rilindur.” (f.35)
> 
> “Nuk ka shpresë për ndonjë njeri të shkojë në qiell përveçse nëse ai beson këtë të vërtetë që unë po prezantoj. Ti nuk mund të shkosh në qiell përveçse nëse ti beson me gjithë zemër se Jezusi morri vendin tënd në ferr.”_  (Marrë nga libri: The Most Important Decision You Will Ever Make - Vendimi më i rendësishëm që mund të bësh ndonjëherë)
> ...


Po kam degjuar per kete e di se eshte mesim i rreme.
Por ky nuk eshte nje mesim qe na humbet shpetimin, mos harro.

eshte nje shtese teologjike qe vete ajo ka nevoje ta rishikoje vetveten.

Pjesa kryesore e ungjillit qe eshte Hyjnia e Jezusit, Trinia, vdekja pajtuese dhe ringjallja me trup e Jezusit nuk duket qe mohohen nga ajo.






> Duke të sjellë vetëm këto dy fakte, mendon se pikëpyetjet në lidhje me këtë person janë të kota? Meditoji në zemrën tënde këto dy fakte dhe lutju Perëndisë të të qartësojë dhe të të udhëzojë.
> 
> Një listë e shkurtër me teleevangjelistët të cilët shumë kisha i kanë kundërshtuar dhe kanë zbuluar mësimet e tyre të rreme duke u mbështetur në Fjalën e Perëndisë. Këta janë të njohur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet transmetimit satelitor:
> 
> Benny Hinn
> T.D. Jakes
> Joyce Meyer
> Joel Osteen 
> Creflo Dollar
> ...


Per Benn Hin dhe Joyce kam degjuar per te tjeter nuk i njoh dhe nuk me interesojne , si dhe nuk me interesojne te gjithe predikuesit.

Por me intereson qe deshmia e jetes se Joycit eshte deshmi e krishtere.

Zoti te bekofte.

----------


## albani1

Dikush ka permendur ketu se Joyce Meyer nuk deklaron pagen e stafit drejtues  ne nje kompani.

Po si ka mundesi ?
A nuk e deklaron ajo pagen e saj ne shtet dhe paguan edhe siguracionet per kete pune ne shtetin amerikan?

----------


## albani1

> Ke të drejtë, por nuk kam kohë ta përkthej, të paktën modifikoje duke e vënë këtë lidhjen nga ku e mora materialin
> http://healtheland.wordpress.com/200...ived-millions/
> 
> Por, le të flasim me fakte për më tej:
> *BBB (Better Business Bureaus)* është një kompani e specializuar në mbledhjen e informacionit mbi besueshmërinë e bizneseve, njoftimin e publikut për mashtrimet në dëm të konsumatorëve dhe të bizneseve, në dhënien e informacioit mbi praktikat etike të bizneseve, në ndërmjetësimin e besueshëm midis konsumatorëve dhe bizneseve në zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve.
> 
> *JMM (Joyce Meyer Ministries)* si subjekt klasifikohet në shoqëritë bamirëse, rrjedhimisht i nënshtrohet si ligjeve të veçanta por edhe standarteve të kontabilitetit.
> Standartet e Kontabilitetit për Shoqëritë Bamirëse mund t'i lexoni në këtë lidhje:
> http://www.bbb.org/us/Charity-Standards/
> ...




A nuk e deklaron ajo pagen e saj ne shtetin amerikan mqns paguan edhe siguradionet?

----------


## Peniel

> Te tregosh deshmine e jetes tende nuk eshte mekat dhe as gabim teologjik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sa per dijeni te gjitha kishat e krishtera ungjillore ne Shqiperi jane te perkushtuar ungjilit , ndoshta jo ashtu si te pelqen ty por ashtu si i pelqen Perendise.


Dhëntë Zoti që të jenë sipas vullnetit të Tij. Unë nuk jam Zoti që të jenë sipas pëlqimit tim dhe as nuk është e imja kisha që të jetë sipas modelit tim. Nuk e di nëse i mendon më përpara ato që shkruan sepse është shumë e rëndë dhe ofenduese ajo që shkruan më lart. 








> SHiko nqs e ke fjalen per levizjen e Prosperity Gospel, jam dakort qe eshte nje levizje me gabime teologjike biblike .
> Por kjo nuk na jep te drejten qe te deklarojme se predikuesit jane Mashtrues per perfitim te gjithe, te gjithe duke i futur ne nje thes
> Une jam kunder kesaj levizjeje.
> E di qe Joyce Meyer ka lidhje me nje doktrine te tille.
> Por edhe pse keshtu deshmia e jetes se saj eshte biblike dhe permes deshmise se saj shume kane pranur Krishtin.
> Kjo nuk mund te mohohet.
> 
> Une besoj se predikues te tille kane nevoje per shkolle biblike qe te jene te paster ne mesimin e tyre.
> 
> ...


Po pse kush tha që janë të vetmit dhe që janë jashtë kishave? Në kohën që këto vargje u shkruan, nuk ekzistonte asnjë nga këto grupime fetare. Paralajmërimi bëhet për ujqër brenda kishave të asaj kohe dhe në vazhdim. Fjala e Perëndisë këshillon distancim direkt nga njerëz të tillë dhe jo vazhdimësi në mësimet e tyre. 

2 Gjonit:

9 Kushdo që shkon tej dhe nuk qëndron në doktrinën e Krishtit, nuk ka Perëndi; kush qëndron në doktrinën e Krishtit, ka Atin dhe Birin.
10 Në qoftë se dikush vjen tek ju dhe nuk sjell këtë doktrinë, mos e pranoni në shtëpi dhe mos e përshëndetni,
11 sepse ai që e përshëndet bëhet pjestar në veprat e tij të liga.










> Kjo eshte interpretimi i kishes tende nuk eshte ajo qe thote bibla.


Ky citim është në lidhje me atë që të kam thënë se Joyce Meyer është një predikuese grua. Interpretimi nuk është vetëm i kishës sime por edhe i shumë kishave të tjera. Kur dikush del dhe predikon apo mëson nga Fjala e Perëndisë, çfarë mund të quhet?









> Veprat 2:17-18
> 17
> "Dhe në ditët e fundit do të ndodhë, thotë Perëndia, që unë do të përhap nga Fryma ime mbi çdo mish; dhe bijtë tuaj *e bijat tuaja do të profetizojnë*, të rinjtë tuaj do të shohin vegime dhe të moshuarit tuaj do të shohin ëndrra.
> 18
> Në ato ditë do të përhap nga Fryma im mbi shërbëtorët e mi dhe *mbi shërbëtoret e mia, dhe do të profetizojnë.*
> 
> Profecia  sipas korintasve duhet thene me ze te larte kur je brenda ne ishe.
> 
> Romaket 16:1-2
> ...



Këtu do të duhet të rishikosh se çfarë je duke thënë. Nuk është e mundur që Fjala e Perëndisë të kundërshtojë vetveten. Këto gjëra ndodhin vetëm në Amerikë. Shumë kisha në Amerikë përpiqen të justifikojnë pastoret gra me të gjitha këto që ti shkruan më lart. Këto lloj mësimesh i kam dëgjuar nga pastorë amerikanë që kanë ardhur në Athinë me të cilët kemi diskutuar këto çështje dhe nuk më habitin të gjitha këto që shkruan. Nuk ka gjëra më skandaloze se sa këto. I njëjti Pal që shkruan për dhuntitë tek Korintasve, pak më poshtë në letrat e tjera të shkruajë të tjera gjëra të kundërta me ato çfarë ka thënë më parë. Fjala e Perëndisë qartëson pozicionin e burrit dhe të gruas në Kishë. Ngatërresat i sjellin njerëzit ata njerëz që përpiqen të bëjnë një jetë sipas numrit të këmbës së tyre dhe jo sipas vullnetit të Perëndisë të drejtuar nga Fryma e Perëndisë.

Krahasimi që bën në lidhje me traditën shqiptare është qesharak dhe i pavend. Nuk ka asnjë lidhje Hyjnorja me njerëzoren. Nuk mund të krahasosh vullnetin e Perëndisë me një shembull njerëzor dhe aq më tepër të pretendosh se ky ishte një mendim ose një vendim i bazuar në traditën hebraike. Dhe aq më tepër të pretendosh se atë çfarë Pali shkruan vlen për atë kohë. Të gjitha letrat e Palit kanë frymëzim hyjnor dhe ai e përmend shpesh këtë fakt dhe si të tilla letrat e Palit kanë vlerë në çdo kohë.  







> Po kam degjuar per kete e di se eshte mesim i rreme.
> Por ky nuk eshte nje mesim qe na humbet shpetimin, mos harro.
> 
> eshte nje shtese teologjike qe vete ajo ka nevoje ta rishikoje vetveten.
> 
> Pjesa kryesore e ungjillit qe eshte Hyjnia e Jezusit, Trinia, vdekja pajtuese dhe ringjallja me trup e Jezusit nuk duket qe mohohen nga ajo.



Problemi nuk është tek njohja e mësimit të rremë por tek qëndrimi që mbajmë ndaj tij. Distancohemi apo vazhdojmë të na pëlqejë të na gudulisë veshët? Qëndrimi i Perëndisë ndaj tij është i prerë dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë na kërkohet të veprojmë edhe ne. Se çfarë do bëjë Meyer në lidhje me ato që ajo mëson, është në dorën e saj dhe një problem komplet personal i saj.

Unë personalisht e kam shumë të qartë se duhet të distancohem nga njerëz të tillë. Parapëlqej ti bindem Fjalës së Perëndisë dhe jo të rend pas mësimeve njerëzore. Ja se çfarë thotë Perëndia për njerëz të tillë.


Mateu 7:

15 Ruhuni nga profetët e rremë, të cilët vijnë te ju duke u shtënë si dele, por përbrenda janë ujqër grabitqarë.
16 Ju do ti njihni nga frytet e tyre. A vilet vallë rrush nga ferrat ose fiq nga murrizat?
17 Kështu çdo dru i mirë jep fryte të mira; por druri i keq prodhon fryte të këqija.
18 Një dru i mirë nuk mund të japë fryte të këqija, as një dru i keq të japë fryte të mira.

Jakobi 3:

10 Nga e njejta gojë del bekimi dhe mallkimi. Vëllezër të mi, nuk duhet të ishte kështu.
11 Mos vallë burimi nxjerr nga e njejta vrimë ujë të ëmbël e të hidhur?
12 A mundet të prodhojë fiku ullinj, ose hardhia fiq? Kështu asnjë burim nuk mund të japë ujë të kripur dhe të ëmbël.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## baaroar

> A nuk e deklaron ajo pagen e saj ne shtetin amerikan mqns paguan edhe siguradionet?


Unë ta kam shkruajtur edhe me të kuqe por ti me sa duket nuk lexon me sy.
Me pak fjalë po ta them sërish se nga raporti i auditit, veprimtaria financiare e Xhojsi Mejerit nuk është aspak transparente, bordi drejtues është klani i saj nepotik.

_"God's Word commands us to expose false Apostles, Prophets and Teachers. I am aware that this subject will be uncomfortable to many, as it was to me when I became aware of it.
We live one hour south of ST. Louis Missouri. Joyce Meyer Ministries is located in ST. Louis, and there is a repulsion and disgust for her extravagant lifestyle here.
Joyce Meyer has been in trouble for violating federal tax exempt status laws. For any non for profit business or ministry to be classified as tax exempt, they must meet certain standards. There is a cap on the salaries of employees or ministers. There is also a limit to the amount of possession's the ministry can own. Joyce Meyer ministries as also been investigated for income tax evasion. They have battled with Jefferson County over this for quite some time.
Joyce Meyer's attorneys advised her to sell some of their homes and reduce her salary in order to avoid prosecution. She shifted her money around in order to accomplish this.
Below is an excerpt from the ST. Louis Post Dispatch newspaper.
The ministry's board of trustees, which is headed by Joyce Meyer, agreed to pay
her a $900,000 annual salary in 2002 and 2003.
The board agreed to give her husband, Dave Meyer, the board's vice president,
an annual salary of $450,000 in each of those same two years.
The board agreed to provide the couple with free personal use of a corporate
jet and luxury cars, a $2 million home where all bills are paid by the ministry
and a separate $50,000-a-year housing allowance.
The ministry paid $1.475 million to buy three houses for the three Meyer
children.
The board authorized Joyce and Dave Meyer to control a $790,000 fund to be used
at their discretion for bonuses to "executive management."
The job duties of seven employees of the ministry include sorting gifts
"personally received" for Joyce and David Meyer, including cash and jewelry."_

----------

